# Food Question for Everyone/FYI List



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll hop on board.

Was feeding Kirkland Chicken and Rice...diarreah.

Switched to Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice....doin' A-O-K!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Candidae and EVO, no problems.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I switch between Innova and Canidae- No problems


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

_Wellness Senior_ for my Lyndi and _Wellness Chicken5mix_ for Liam. They have been on these now for over a year and never had any problems.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nutro Natural Choice large Breed Puppy dry - no problems
Nutro Natural Choice cans - no problems but recalled
Nutro Natural Choice large Breed Adult - Tinkerbell didn't like it so switched to
Natural Balance dry and canned - no problems

Treats 
Charlee Bears, Old Mother Hubbard Bitz and Meaties, and Buddy Biscuits. She loves them all. We use just teh small ones and she is happy.


----------



## jusberry (Mar 30, 2007)

Natural Balance both food and cookies - puppy's doing great :bowl:


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Wellness Puppy Super5mix For London - No problems..

Wellness Lamb Super5mix For Shyla - No Problems


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Soild Gold Hund n Flocken...no problems, feeding three dogs all doing great.

Homemade treats only.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Solid Gold Wolf Cub- until 11 months old.
Solid Gold Wolf King- bad stools/didn't seem to do well on this food. Maybe allergic to the protein bison.

Solid Gold Hund n Flocken (lamb)- did well on for a few months then had bad stools again, would throw up once every few weeks, gland problems...

Switched to Natural Balance Duck and Potato (since end of August)- stools are amazing, only goes 2x a day now instead of 3, hasn't thrown up, coat looks great, hasn't had an ear infection, only one paw licking incident, gland problems greatly reduced.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I switch between Innova and Canidae- No problems


Those are both foods I looked at and read a lot about. Unfortunately I cannot get them here. I talked to a rep from one company who flat out told me Wyoming is a bad state to deliver to! They don't make enough for the small demand to carry the foods here. He said the transportation costs were just too high to justify bringing it here. Bummer!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

justmejanis said:


> Those are both foods I looked at and read a lot about. Unfortunately I cannot get them here. I talked to a rep from one company who flat out told me Wyoming is a bad state to deliver to! They don't make enough for the small demand to carry the foods here. He said the transportation costs were just too high to justify bringing it here. Bummer!


Thats a shame Janis, there both great foods and mine have all done well on them....


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Eagle Pack sardine and anchovy version. No problems.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Was feeding kibble, switched to raw a month ago.

I feed ground ostrich with heart and liver, chicken, whole raw fish, some sweet potato, collard greens and an assortment of fruits and veggies.

So far so good


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Purina Beneful. Its the only kind he really likes.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy Food - no problems
Blue Dog Bakery dog cookies - no problems.

Helaine


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Natural Balance venison & brown rice - NO problems but ......(duh)

switched to (DUH)

Natural Balance sweet potato & fish


----------



## ravenchow (Apr 3, 2007)

After putting chow chow to sleep in February, I switched everybody to Innova--cats & dogs. But, my shepherd still had a large bag of Iams to finish eating. I started mixing his Iams with Innova last Saturday & he started having severe diarrhea. He's had stomach issues before though. So, he's on pills--and no mixing anymore--straight Innova. Biscuits are Canidae & Evo--and peanut butter.

Jody


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

Eagle Pack Eagle Pack.. Doing just GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Purina Puppy Chow straight to Nutro Ultra LB Puppy - No Problems


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Those are both foods I looked at and read a lot about. Unfortunately I cannot get them here. I talked to a rep from one company who flat out told me Wyoming is a bad state to deliver to! They don't make enough for the small demand to carry the foods here. He said the transportation costs were just too high to justify bringing it here. Bummer!


 
Ayyy! No jibber jabber in this thread, keep it simple & straight forward dag nabit.

:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly started on Diamond Adult, it was recalled, switched cold turkey to Nutro lamb and rice. No problems other than empty wallet.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Candidae and EVO, no problems.


same here.

when we got Faith the foster home was feeding her a Blue Seal adult maintenance food that i couldn't find here in CT (she was down south). we switched to Eukanuba b/c the foster mom said that it was closest to what she was getting.

she did fine on Eukanuba, but as i started learning more about ingredient lists, i didn't like it anymore.

we switched to Nutro and she did horrible. loose poops, bad coat.

we switched to Canidae (3/4 cup) and Evo (1/4 cup), with a tablespoon of yogurt and she's doing great. lots of energy, her coat is great, nice solid poops.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester started on Euk. LB Puppy

Switched to Purina Pro Plan Selects - Adult Turkey & Barley at 7 mos.

Old Mother Hubbard Treats

No Problems! :crossfing


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ant said:


> Ayyy! No jibber jabber in this thread, keep it simple & straight forward dag nabit.
> 
> :


Jibber jabber jibber jabber


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I switch in between Innova Evo,Solid Gold(Bark at the Moon),Canidae(all stage of life) and Kirkland from Costco.
All great food,Dogs loves them equally!.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

heidi_pooh said:


> Purina Beneful. Its the only kind he really likes.


My two love their Beneful. I've been considering trying out something different, to see how they'd do with it.... But I don't know yet...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Current:

The Honest Kitchen Force and Embark formulas - *PHENOMENAL results*
 and now adding Canidae Platinum and Timberwolf Organic Elk and Salmon - no problems, great results
PAST:

Flint River Ranch - Lamb & Millet - no problems
Wellness Fish & Sweet Potato - no problems


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Iams LB Puppy - coat looked good, good for pano - but lead to dry skin on tail
switched to Purina Pro Plan sensitive stomach (salmon based) good for skin but he didn't seem to like it
switched to Purina Pro Plan Selects Turkey formula - so far, so good.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Current

Canidae Lamb and Rice (for Shadow who has allergies) doing well
The Honest Kitchen Verve (for Shadow who has allergies) doing well
Canidae Platinum (for Tucker with weight issues ) doing well
Past

Natural Balance Duck and Potato (was told to take him off it, plus we found he was borderline allergic to duck)
Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato (did fine, but ear problems where still an issue)
Wellness and Solid Gold. (not impressed still had allergy issues and soft stools)
Oops: Timberwolf Organics Ocean Blue (Shadow's coat went funny, but might be a medical problem not food)
Timberwolf Organics Lamb and Apples (Way too expensive so put him on Canidae Lamb and Rice)
Treats: Don't buy many treats, but they love freeze dried liver treats


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

PMI Exclusive, Chicken and Rice adult. No problems.

All three dogs on it. Abby, Bianka and Kody.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Nature's Variety Raw Diet-absolutely no problems
Homemade treats


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Currently: Nature's Logic Venison formula - great results - smaller, firmer stool and the girls love it

Previously: Solid Gold Wolf Cub and then Wolf King - girls did well on it, but switched because my trainer highly recommended I put them on Nature's Logic - she was right

Nature's Logic


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

When I fed kibble, I've used and like:

Natural Balance Duck Formula 
Natural Balance Original Formula
Canidae
Wellness

I currently feed a raw diet.

I train daily, mostly with Natural Balance Dog Food Roll. I use the Turkey "flavor" b/c it's the least crumbly in my pocket!

-Stephanie


----------



## john72kcc (Mar 19, 2007)

*Purina Pro Plan, Lamb and Rice for Large Breed, only dog food she has ever had. Assorted treats*


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice, and then the recall-puppy was doing good, Bailey had soft stool for past 2 months, don't know if it was because of the food yet.

So now, Natural Balance organic formula.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

2 eats Eagle Pack Holistic Anchovy flavor.. and doing great

1 eats Nutro chicken and rice/oatmeal and is doing ok. has other medical stuff going on. not sure if its food related.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Adult
Nutro Biscuits all types.
Freeze dried liver treats
Oh yes, and homemade Muck Stew

......NO problems! :uhoh: Yet.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

BARF/Raw food - no problems at all, really good.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Nature's Variety Prairie Venison or Salmon/Brown Rice 
and
Canidae Platinum

Loves both, doing great.


----------



## Blondie'sPal (Aug 2, 2005)

Iam's Medium bites - any flavor 
Hills Science Diet TD 3-4 large chunks for afterdinner snack

Other snacks include cheese or peanut butter in a Kong ball, occasional rawhides, and dental chews, and sometimes she charms me out of my last bite of dinner or snack.

Everything is coming out okay. And, her "landmines" are small and easy to pick up.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Past- The Honest Kitchen, great food, good results on it, but Roxy
stopped eating.

Present- Orijen, grain free kibble, good results, Roxy can't get enough of it.


----------



## DogMomAbby (Jul 6, 2005)

On the dog food recall boards, Beneful has been mentioned a lot for making dogs sick for 2 months & it's not been recalled yet, no response from the manufacturer.

Our local news reported Canidae had made local dogs sick, but it could be a local problem & not wide-spread, depending on where it was made? I verified the info with our biggest pet hospital in the area & they've treated a number of dogs that have been eating Canidae, but no recall info on it.

I've been feeding Solid Gold Holistic with no problems until the newest bag I just opened & neither dog will touch it. I have no idea what to feed them now.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Just switched to adult food so ...

Puppy diet: (very finicky kibble eater)

No problems: (good weight, coat, skin, stools)Nutro Max Large Breed Puppy​Natural Balance Dog Food Rolls grated to add flavor
(Lamb, Beef & Turkey rolls)​Adult diet:

No problems: (good weight, coat, skin, stools)Nature's Recipe Lamb & Rice​Natural Balance Dog Food Rolls grated to add flavor
(dropped the turkey flavor ... he prefers Lamb & Beef)​


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Regular food: Nutro Large Breed Adult Lamb and Rice
Treats: Natural Balance Lamb and Brown Rice Roll

No problems

I need to buy more dry food within the week. Am I safe buying the same?


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby came to us from the breeder with Eukanuba LB puppy food. He had loose stools with it. 
Switched to Iams LB puppy and he did much better. No problems except an icky ear we couldn't clear up. 
In February, when Kirby turned a year old, switched to Nutro LB food. Kirby loved it and was doing well on it, but I was afraid to keep getting it as their wet food was recalled. Didn't trust them anymore. 
Now, Kirby is on Canidae All Life Stages and it doing great! His icky ear has cleared up!! Yay!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Natural Balance Duck and Potatoe - great results!!
However on the advice of Dr. Jean Dodds, I am now home cooking for them.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

*Blue Seal*

For the past 23 years I have fed my dogs Blue Seal brand dog food. The dogs start out with the Puppy kibble, then move up to the Dog Krunchies, then to the senior level. Except for the huskie that had cancer, all of my dogs lived to be at least 13 years of age. 

Ted and Isabella are doing very well on this brand. Their coat is nice and shiny (at least when it is not full of mud). I am surprised there was only 1 post that even mentioned Blue Seal.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I swith between Solid Gold Millinum and Innova Evo no problems


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Chaucer has been eating Eagle Pack Anchovy and Sardines for quite a while now and seems fine.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Past: Nutro Large Breed Senior (Senior dog - no need for arthritus meds)
Nutro Large Breed Puppy
Variations Nutro Canned (no problems)


Now: Canidae All Life Stages
Canned Canidae
(stubborn ear infection cleared up, not sure if food or change in antibiotic)


----------



## Rachael (Feb 26, 2007)

*Dog food choice*

My two dogs have been switched to Canidae Lamb and Rice for three months or more. No problems. The golden had ear problems that have cleared since eating just this food. It was advertized as ideal for skin and ear problems. The grain in their product is from the US only.


----------

